# Let's be honest about stripping baskets



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

I don't own one but have tried them a few times with buddies and guides and just don't see it. I get the concept but in reality, if the bucket is sitting at the head of the casting platform (12 o'clock position), unless I'm casting at 1 or 2 o'clock, the fly line a'int making it into the basket. Even then it's too tall or annoying to think about. Especially when all of a sudden the fishing is on the move and you gotta cast at 10, 11 or 12. The damn thing get's in the way more than it helps it seems. Sorry for the rant but curious what other's think and if it actually helps them catch more fish on windy days.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I had one and sold the clunky thing because it got in the way more than it helped. I use two silicone Clint Mats from Texas Fly Caster. You can position them on the deck however you want and they work great. In high wind I’ll stand in front of the casting platform and drape the mats over the top of it and this gets the mats closer to my stripping hand and gives the wind less time to blow the line away from the mats.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

I keep it (when in use) on the deck next to me left leg. IMO, the buckets are not easily stripped INTO, they just hold your line while you wait for that shot. If you can't feed the fish on the fish cast...your on your own. lol.


----------



## Poon.Patrol (Jan 28, 2021)

I have a bucket for tarpon season and although it has helped at times, majority of the time I am overly excited trying to feed a fish and strip outside of the bucket. I do enjoy having it during very rough windy days and everything is set and ready for the shot instead of the line blowing every where. Just need the discipline to strip inside of it.


----------



## HunterOnFly (Apr 15, 2020)

For me it depends on the fish. When tarpon are consistently coming at you from the same direction in strings, you are two-hand stripping, and it's blowing 20 they are great. You can see this is a very specific instance. For redfish I resort to other methods.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I have one and I use it 100% of the time. The key here is that your first shot is usually your best shot. With the line properly stored in a bucket my first shot isn't messed up because the wind hasn't blown it into a mess or I am not standing on it or it hasn't wrapped around something.

Its way less about stripping it into the bucket while actually feeding a fish. However, if the bucket has a large enough mouth its not hard to do that either. But to each his own.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

I use a bucket to hold the line. Don't strip into the bucket, its only there for your first cast.


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

The basket is invaluable when it is windy and setting up for a shot on a tarpon. He line is ready to shoot, no tangles, make your first shot count. Stripping into the basket is secondary, and helps for a second shot but not required, btw it also helps to have that basket positioned correctly so the line falls attend of your strip, which means it has to be slightly behind you and on the side you strip with.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

ifsteve said:


> I have one and I use it 100% of the time. The key here is that your first shot is usually your best shot. With the line properly stored in a bucket my first shot isn't messed up because the wind hasn't blown it into a mess or I am not standing on it or it hasn't wrapped around something.
> 
> Its way less about stripping it into the bucket while actually feeding a fish. However, if the bucket has a large enough mouth its not hard to do that either. But to each his own.


This ^^^^ I loathe blind casting and never do. So, my line just needs to be in one place until I am ready to present a fly to a fish. If while I am stripping line in and I miss the bucket I really don't care. I'll regroup when the target is gone and start fresh.


----------



## david.riina (10 mo ago)

I always use my 20 yr old orvis plastic wading stripping basket. wading or boat fishing.

the longer the distance between the first guide on the rod and your pile of line, the more chances for tangles when the line is clearing out and getting onto the real.

I don't care how many silicone butt plugs you put on your boat's deck, your fly line 4'-5' down on the deck is a long way to travel. its asking for frustration. 

stripping basket + two handed retrieve 99% of the time for me. regardless of species.


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

The explanation of the bucket holding your line for your first shot makes perfect sense to me. I never thought of it that way. I tried stripping into the bucket a few times on other people's boats and thought "I'm never buying one of these." I understand it now.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I prefer my Line Lair (Carbon Marine).

But when I use a stripping bucket I generally have it sitting at about my 7-8 o'clock...so I can strip back into it without looking.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Personally I prefer matts or stripping into cockpit. I understand bucket is just for 1st shot. Chittums spider is nice too. I actually have 2 different height platforms and if it is really blowing I fish directly off of deck. One key to flyline management is to not have too much line out.


----------



## VA-Gheenoe (4 mo ago)

Line was always getting jumbled up on the Gheenoe so I started using a cheap waist stripping bucket I found on Amazon. It make managing my line much easier. One day when I buy a real skiff, I'll just run the silicone keepers along the edge of the bow.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

VA-Gheenoe said:


> Line was always getting jumbled up on the Gheenoe so I started using a cheap waist stripping bucket I found on Amazon. It make managing my line much easier. One day when I buy a real skiff, I'll just run the silicone keepers along the edge of the bow.


Until you see people’s skiffs with half of them ripped off


----------



## DBBLHaulin'ShotCallin' (Feb 12, 2018)

Great for stacking line in for that first shot at the fish, not so great when stripping in the heat of the moment.. as a few have already mentioned in this thread. 

Personally, I like mine for a number of reasons. Towel storage, trash can, sticker holder, It's convenient to put the fly rod in when running short distances. 

I've brought mine offshore on friend's center consoles when going mahi fishing before, it's nice to have line stripped out and a rod ready to grab for when the schoolies show up..


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

When the wind is more of a PITA than the basket, I use the basket.
Otherwise, no.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

I have my stripping bucket set up on a bracket that slides into the leaning post pipes on my casting platform so it's basically hard mounted while I fish. I don't find it too difficult to strip into, though I do miss at times, but as others have said, it's really about the first shot.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

They are for the first shot. 

I like the leaf basket more than the stripping bucket. But during tarpon season I step off the platform and strip into the cockpit when I can. I will also use a mat on top of the cooler right beside me. I like this more than the bucket.

I have scenarios where I like to keep a second rod in the bucket ready to go.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Never leave home without mine during tarpon season. I like to hang mine off my sissy bar so you can strip directly into it while leaning outward. Forward on the bow, rear on the stern.

Most clients love it, plus it serves as rod and line storage while running between spots. Just have to put a towel in there over the fly line to keep it from tangling.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Some times it’s a plus; more often it’s not. I prefer the Clint Mats much more. Glad I finally bought them. I will say my collapsing basket is handy to lash to the grab bar on those rare moments I’m casting off the poling platform.


----------



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

duppyzafari said:


> The explanation of the bucket holding your line for your first shot makes perfect sense to me. I never thought of it that way. I tried stripping into the bucket a few times on other people's boats and thought "I'm never buying one of these." I understand it now.


Agreed! Didn't think of this so Im glad I asked


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

If it is really windy and I am on the casting platform I put a basket next to me on the platform. I find that nowadays, I finde it easier to just get off the platform and strip the line into the cockpit.


----------



## connecd0 (Nov 1, 2021)

good for a backup rod with a topwater or different color than whats on the bow mans rod. I really cant stand them.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

I had my stripping basket blow over the side of the skiff with my rod when fishing Bahia Honda. And that was with it in the cockpit. I haven’t used it since that day as I remember how much it cost me.


----------



## ncfly07 (Aug 20, 2021)

I do too much fishing from boats that are not setup properly for fly fishing. A stripping bucket is invaluable in those situations just to allow for an unimpeded cast.

I can confirm that after some practice, it becomes very easy to strip into the bucket.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I’ve had different leaf/laundry baskets. I keep one in my front hatch when needed. I like them


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

I stopped using one, too many people get fixated on stripping into the bucket instead of focused on the fish/their presentation


----------



## JaxFishingAdventures (Dec 8, 2021)

I've been using the basket you wear on your body instead of the bucket. I figured if I get good with it, it'll help while wading, beach fishing, walking around ponds, etc. It may look silly but it fits all types of fishing and isn't as bulky as a bucket on the skiff. I bought a silicone one so it's soft and can pack away easily. The brand is "Take." You can see it here on my SUP.￼


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

I like the long thin Mats and if it’s super windy it is easier to leave the casting platform at home. Never been a fan of casting buckets.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

I won't fish without mine. It's collapsible and allows me to leave line stripped out and the rod in the basket ready to cast.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I like my bucket. I had a bracket made that slides into the sissy bar tubes under the platform. The bucket bolts to the bracket and keeps it in place when running. Can’t beat a bucket when it is windy. While I do prefer my line mat the bucket on a bracket is nice when I need it.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

I just bought one at the end of last season. My daughter likes to ride around in it. I only put it up on the deck If I’m patrolling for big fish by myself or it’s real windy.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Drifter said:


> I just bought one at the end of last season. My daughter likes to ride around in it. I only put it up on the deck If I’m patrolling for big fish by myself or it’s real windy.
> View attachment 222166


Funniest thing that I’ve seen on Microskiff in a long time!👍


----------



## T-Bro (8 mo ago)

Building a skiff and plan to have a trolling motor on bow. With motor up, too many cords and other things to snag on and have found that the bucket is hard to strip into from the casting platform after initial cast. Spent last 30 years striped bass fishing in MA and have come to really like a stripping basket. They are great for fishing from a jetty or in water like Christmas Island where you can get snagged by elk horn coral.

plan to try the hard orvis basket for the skiff or paddle board. Also have an older foam Mangrove brand hipshooter that sits on your stripping side hip that works very well. For the paddle board application, the basket belt will also hold the paddle clip. Baskets also proved a place to set your rod while on the platform if you need to check your phone or adjust the trolling motor remote.

cheaper than a bucket and easier to store.

buena suer the,

T-Bro


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I had one and sold the clunky thing because it got in the way more than it helped. I use two silicone Clint Mats from Texas Fly Caster. You can position them on the deck however you want and they work great. In high wind I’ll stand in front of the casting platform and drape the mats over the top of it and this gets the mats closer to my stripping hand and gives the wind less time to blow the line away from the mats.


Been wanting to get a couple of those straight ones he has. Seems like the best solution. 
Unless you want to put a giant geriatric walker spider thing on your entire front deck. For the record I hate those stick on spike things also.
And I did the bucket thing briefly about a decade or so ago. And couldn’t stand it. I even tried the collapsing laundry basket with a wet towel in the bottom. Actually did like it a little more than the tall hard bucket. 
And you could fold it up and stow it away


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

When poling from stern poling platform I place my stripping bucket below me on rear deck with line stripped out and rod sitting in bucket. When I spot a target fish I either put the pole between my legs or on the tibor holder if time allows and grab my rod to make a cast. I do occaisionaly use it on front but typically strip into cockpit.


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

MRichardson said:


> When the wind is more of a PITA than the basket, I use the basket.
> Otherwise, no.


100% agree. The less stuff on the deck the better and always prefer taking a step back and windward so I can strip into the cockpit on windy days.


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

The only time a casting buck is useful on a skiff is when I'm fishing with Lord Buckethead.










Lord Buckethead quits politics to win the *Gold Cup Invitational Fly Fishing Tarpon Tournament*


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I still have my folding leaf/clothes basket. But I’d like to get that Clint May instead


----------

